# New BH.........video



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Malachai vom Geistwasser 16mo recieved his BH this weekend under USA Judge Frank Phillips. I was SOOOOO proud of my boy, I was very proud to bring him on the field. I do need to work on a few things but overall VERY VERY happy with his routine


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous routine!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That was fun to watch. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

BIG congratulations Denise.. I know how hard you have worked to get obedience like that.. awesome routine!!!:congratulations:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Frank was the judge at my clubs trial, super nice guy! I hope I can get the BH with him as judge when Karlo is ready.
Congrats to you and Kai!!! His focus on you is outstanding.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

First off... Big congrats!! :toasting:

You should be very proud of your boy! And what you've accomplished as a handler.. What a beautiful, beautiful routine.. Loved watching the bond you two share...


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. It looks like you guys are having a lot of fun.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Pretty awesome! Hardwork with lots of pride!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I am still beaming with pride. Kai is such a happy guy and loves to work. The icing on the cake for me was when Frank told me in the critque that he sees the bond between us and that Kai just loves to do this and is enjoying it very much. The power, happy attiude and focus in his OB were just bonus points.
Frank is one tough judge even for a club trial so I was very happy to get his BH under him. I hope to get a title under him someday, he sure makes you earn it and you had better be prepared. His critques were awesome.

It was alot of hard work but I love every min of it and the bond we have developed in the last 12mo has blossomed and it just keeps getting stronger.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

your left abouts are awesome. I watch this and think " OMG, i need schutzhund trials without obedience" because mine is not attentive, and being that close for a heel will prob. never happen lol.. congrats, he is gorgeous!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks VABeach but my piviots (IPO style about turn) is wide you need to stay on the same line you were on before you made the pivit instead of making and arch like I did. I do normally but had a brain fart. Kai is also crowding a bit and if I let it go he will get worse. It makes it very hard for the handler to walk. I will be working on that starting tomorrow because the longer I let it go the harder it will to fix it.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Great, congratulations!!


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Good job! It's always nice to see such a young dog do well.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am impressed! My young male is far from that accomplished in his training. Inspiring.


----------



## treemedic (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats!! That was super duper


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> but my piviots (IPO style about turn) is wide you need to stay on the same line you were on before you made the pivit instead of making and arch like I did. I do normally but had a brain fart.


I was gonna ask you that and if Frank commented on it?

I do the same about turn and having trialed under Frank a couple of times, I know he's a stickler for doing them correct.. My female is very good at it which keeps you on the center line, but my male, not so much..

You definitely do earn every point under him, but it's a good feeling knowing that you earned your points and that they weren't just given to you!!!


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

Fantastic to watch! The focus is amazing, inspiring it is indeed! Congrats to you and your lovely boy


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Very nice!!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

That may have been the nicest obedience routine of the day Denice!!!! 
Like I said to you Saturday every ones dog looks great on training video including yours well this ain't a training video and it looks pretty much the same as one of your training videos excellent TEAM!!!!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone, now on to training for his Sch1


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow... extremely impressive. For his age.. wow.. Stark is almost 17 months and NO WHERE NEAR ready for his BH yet! Congrats to the both of you!

That was such a great video to watch, the bond you two share shows through!!!

I hope to one day be able to have an obedience routine half as good as yours!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations. We hope to be where you are in a year!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for the nice comments


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Fantastic! Great job.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh Wow Denise, sorry I missed this post.

A Big :congratulations: , great routine!!!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks again and no problem Brian I am sure I have missed many myself.


----------

